# What do they want to know?



## ChargePoint (Jul 12, 2017)

Question for the community: What's the #1 question people ask about your Tesla? 

If you haven't received your Tesla just yet but have another EV, feel free to share that too.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

What’s my “gas” mileage...


----------



## akidesir (Apr 1, 2018)

How long it takes to charge


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

First question I get about my e-Golf is almost always about range.

Interestingly, the phrasing of the question seems to depend on the questioner's general level of familiarity with EVs. Those familiar with EVs ask something along the lines of, "How far does it go on a single charge?" Those who aren't as used to discussing EVs tend to drop the last part, and simply ask, "How far does it go?"

To the latter group, I'm always tempted to answer, "Well, it *can go* across the country...84 miles at a time... assuming a cross-country network of reliable CCS chargers... " ... but I usually just answer as if they had asked the first question.

Once I get my Model 3, though, the answer to the second question will simply be, "Anywhere!"


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Clearly, @ChargePoint , what non-T≡SLA-, even more non-EV owners will be most keen to know about is how long it will take them to go from point A to point B (the pessimists May say how sure am I to be able to get from A go B! ). Range or time to charge in essence are always subquestions...

T≡SLA has a fantastic edge here with their ever growing SC infrastructure, which is disaplayed on and an essential route criteria in their navigation system!

Yet there are going to be those instances where SCa won't be enough, or when complementing with another _fast_ charger along the way would be valuable...

A recent exchange in a separate thread focused on whether or not such non-T≡SLA owned fast chargers appear showed up on the T≡SLA screen, even just as optional alternatives. As of today the question appears to be no. Question then becomes could that be a future upgrade? And one that does not require checking on a separate app... (right, @Model3GER ? ) but where alternative charging options not part of the T≡SLA network would be automatically integrated into the T≡SLA nav?

Maybe wishful thinking yet since you're asking, thought I'd give it a shot!


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

How much does it cost to charge? Or How much has your electric bill gone up?


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Clearly, @ChargePoint ,
> A recent exchange in a separate thread focused on whether or not such non-T≡SLA owned fast chargers appear showed up on the T≡SLA screen, even just as optional alternatives. As of today the question appears to be no. Question then becomes could that be a future upgrade? And one that does not require checking on a separate app... (right, @Model3GER ? ) but where alternative charging options not part of the T≡SLA network would be automatically integrated into the T≡SLA nav?
> 
> Maybe wishful thinking yet since you're asking, thought I'd give it a shot!


I can confirm that on the Model 3 screen, only the SC or Destination chargers show up. 
I have used PLUGSHARE and the CHARGEPOINT app many times for my LEAF. It would be nice if the data from these networks was available to be selected in a sub-menu. 
Yesterday I was on the way to work and had some time to kill, so I stopped at a Destination Charger. One was in use and the other was faulted. So I left and went to work. If I really needed a charge, it would have been nice to have that readily available vs using the phone. 
Maybe Chargepoint should work a deal with Tesla to add it....hint hint


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

LUXMAN said:


> (...)
> Maybe Chargepoint should work a deal with Tesla to add it....hint hint


My intent in earlier post exactly!


----------

